# Wizard of Oz Projections Needed



## Kim Williams (Jun 2, 2014)

Folks I am in need of the projections, both animated and still for Wizard of Oz. Does anyone have any resources for these? Please help! We will lease. Thanks!


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome to the Booth! The New Member area is really just a place to say hello and introduce yourself and it's not read by everyone. I'm moving your post to the Multimedia, Projection, and Show control area of the site so more people will see it. Hopefully someone can help you.


----------



## Joshualangman (Jun 2, 2014)

What do you mean by "the" projections? You need to hire a projection designer who will design your show for you, taking into account your vision, budget, space, equipment, and the other attributes of your specific production. As far as I know there's no canonical set of projections for the show, and personally if I had designed the show I would be hesitant to loan the design to someone else because it might not work for the specifics of their show; in all likelihood it wouldn't work at all.

If you're designing it yourself and looking for source material for specific cues, being more precise about your needs would be helpful. What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## metti (Jun 4, 2014)

Projection design's aren't typically something that can be leased in that way that, say, a set or costume package for an opera or musical might be able to be. In part, this is because projection designs are extremely dependant on the specifics of a given production's scenic design, venue, etc. There are a couple exceptions, the most notable being The Who's Tommy, which I believe is available from Wendall Harrrington (the original broadway designer), but the Wizard of Oz is not one of them so I would be extremely skeptical of anyone who offers to rent you material from there design for another production. Feel free to reach out to me directly if you would like to discuss the specifics of your production and I may be able to help you out or connect you with someone who can. Contact information can be found on my site which is linked in my signature.


----------



## Doowop63 (Jun 5, 2014)

When you say projections are you looking for stills of Oz? We used a Rosco I pro with slides that we created.


----------



## Technoweenie (Jun 6, 2014)

When we did our production of Wizard of Oz, I made my own. The tornado scene was a tube made out of bristol board, painted and then placed on a piano stool. My son rotated it and I filmed it using a rocking motion. Changed it to sepia Colour in Sony Vegas. The house landing in Munchkin Land was a paper craft house suspended on clear thread. I laid on my back and had my son spin it and lower it on to the camera lens. We also made good use of projections for other artistic decisions. The witch spelling her warning was simply a cursive font with fuzzy edges against a sky background. A slow wipe revealed it. The crystal ball was again shown on projection screens using pre filmed segments of the actors. We also made a "reverse tornado" scene at the end when Dorothy says her goodbyes to the characters. We needed 4 minutes to get them changed and out of makeup (especially the Tin Man!!). We used the tornado again and interspersed clips of stills from a dress rehearsal as well as replayed video of a closeup of Dorothy clicking her heels. Went over very well. Be creative and make use of a good video editing program. I used Sony Vegas Pro with excellent results.

Best of Luck!

Bryan
"Technoweenie"


----------



## twolf (Jul 27, 2014)

Kim Williams said:


> Folks I am in need of the projections, both animated and still for Wizard of Oz. Does anyone have any resources for these? Please help! We will lease. Thanks!


Do you still need help with Oz production? Just finished ours in March. Have video stills, animations, and chroma key background elements. Recommend using QLAB 3 for handling the video. Great system.


----------



## Julie R. (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm interested in the video projection scenes you used. Our production is in October and we have purchased the equipment and are now putting together the program. I did find one company at www.broadwaymotiondesign.com who leases programs, but they do not have this production listed. Are you interested in leasing yours or sharing?


----------



## Doowop63 (Sep 7, 2014)

Julie R. said:


> I'm interested in the video projection scenes you used. Our production is in October and we have purchased the equipment and are now putting together the program. I did find one company at www.broadwaymotiondesign.com who leases programs, but they do not have this production listed. Are you interested in leasing yours or sharing?


We did not keep ours. I am very sorry.


----------



## twolf (Sep 7, 2014)

Julie,
I believe the music & script we used were from Tams-Witmark Music Library. Version "The Wizard of Oz (R.S.C. 1987). We did frontal screen projection (duel registered projectors) about 45 feet. The screen ratio was 16x9, about 65 ft wide and 35 ft. Height. We used QLAB3 for controlling video projections. Requires a beefed up Mac laptop and external drive. I have all the video (slides) used in the production along with animations that were created. Requires shooting some chroma key blue scenes in the production (WWW and others).

I was a video editor for over 35 years and decided to volunteer my efforts in helping with this production March of 2014. Lots of work, but learned a lot about other production tools for the theater. QLAB3 is an excellent multimedia tool. Many great and powerful features. Sorry for the Wizard reference. QLAB3 also is available on a daily rental too. ($5 per day). Let me know if this is any help.


----------



## twolf (Sep 7, 2014)

Sorry Julie, meant Kim from above.


----------

